# New Ics Launcher



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Team Syndicate is at it again. If you would like to try out a new launcher, get this one a spin.

https://market.android.com/details?i...ps.ICSv2&hl=en

I have been using it for a little while and it seems to be really smooth and quite a bit of customization.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

I like it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

just tried it out on my ns4g. Like you said, there's quite a bit of customization and it's not too laggy. It needs work, though. I already unistalled it and forgot to check, but having a option to remove the capacitive buttons would be nice. -- my two cents... well, maybe one and a half.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> just tried it out on my ns4g. Like you said, there's quite a bit of customization and it's not too laggy. It needs work, though. I already unistalled it and forgot to check, but having a option to remove the capacitive buttons would be nice. -- my two cents... well, maybe one and a half.


Yea. I already sent in a message for the possible toggle of the extra buttons. They asked for feedback...I gave it.


----------

